# Jeff Rayn of Smokin Tjets



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Does anybody here know how to get ahold of Jeff Ryan? I placed an order at the beginning of Feb. and I have not heard anything from him. I emailed him 2 times but have not received any reply. 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Omega, Did you e-mail direct or through the web site? Just curious, I know that in the past if I sent an e-mail to the site, it would be a few days before I would get a response. I used to have his phone number, but wasn't able to find the e-mail with it on it. Jeff is a real nice guy and is a pleasure to do business with. I am sure you will get in contact him. If I find his number I will send you a PM.

Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I traded a bunch of cars with him a few years ago, great guy to deal with. Got my custom Munstermobile from him.


----------

